# Ratchet Cargo Bar



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Guys 

Do any members use such a thing ?
I've never seen them before until tonight at my Brothers place he had one in the back of the ute 

I want to get two to keep in my ute Awsome to keep cargo from moving




















For the Aussie Members $20 each from Aldi if still in stock


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

When I was younger I worked for food delivery company and we used these to keep the load tight as we emptied the truck. I have 2 that some how ended up in my car and use them still today. So many uses for these, hold plastic up, keep your load tight, great to attach a cat/dog toy to.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day CD 

I can't believe I have never seen them before hope I can find some they look good


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> G'day CD
> 
> I can't believe I have never seen them before hope I can find some they look good


Not sure you can get stuff from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Heininger-4016-HitchMate-Stabilizer-Full-Size/dp/B000FOUB8M/ref=sr_1_2?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1425124232&sr=1-2


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been suspicious that those were where ZipWall poles came from.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> I've been suspicious that those were where ZipWall poles came from.


I did use mine as a zip wall before but they got lost in all the clutter in my basement and never thought about them again until Ben made this post. We do have zip wall poles now I always keep in my truck and once in a while use them as a load bar.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We got a stack of these from a retail business that was closing, a great source for storage like bins, cabinets, etc, by the way.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...P_712SP_Deluxe_Varipole_Support_System_2.html


----------

